# Going from oil to gas ..... maybe



## polarbear (27 Jun 2013)

I currently have oil central heating and thinking of changing over to gas. Just wondering if anyone has made the change and what was involved. Is it a big job? Was the installation expensive. Are you happier with the switch? What kind of boiler did you install and why? Thanks to all for taking time to leave me your comments, suggestions, advice etc.


----------



## fraggle (27 Jun 2013)

I switched ages ago. The gas was already brought up the middle of the road. I didn't have to pay to have it brought to the house.

It has been cheaper for me and more convenient. I also find it heats the rads much faster.

It was a good while ago now but these days I would expect to pay 2-2.5k

I had a small outhouse with oil burner and just put the gas burner out there as a direct swap.


----------



## pudds (27 Jun 2013)

@fraggle, What brand of boiler did you get and did you change from an open vented system to sealed system and if so any problems with leaks.


----------



## Shane007 (28 Jun 2013)

Natural gas is always going to be the cheapest form of heating.
There will also be more saving with the gas boiler's ability to modulate to match the demand using far less fuel than short cycling.
Just make sure to go for a quality boiler though.


----------



## fraggle (28 Jun 2013)

I got a Glow-worm boiler. It has been fine although I had to have one circuit board replaced. I'm not sure it even needed it as it didn't fix the problem and I eventually replaced the pump, which is not part of the boiler.

There was no changes required to the heating system, well not that I can remember.

There were some leaks a few years ago but this was related to some loose connections at pipe joins and not related to the boiler and I just had to tighten the joints.


----------



## pudds (28 Jun 2013)

fraggle did you get any insulation behind or round the boiler or is it not necessary.


----------



## fraggle (28 Jun 2013)

There is no insulation. Most of the pipes are lagged though.


----------



## polarbear (16 Aug 2013)

Thank you to all for posting and for your contribution.

Fraggle if you're still lurking ...... would you mind telling me more about your boiler house? My oil burner is in the sun room, enclosed in a kind of press under a counter. It's very loud when its running and I am thinking of moving it outside. How was yours built? Large enough to walk into or just big enough to accommodate the boiler.  Did you have to insulate the inside to stop your boiler from rusting?


----------



## fraggle (20 Aug 2013)

Hi,

My boiler house is part of my house structure. At the end of my house is just a door with a small square "room", like a large shower... it eats into a downstairs bathroom, creating a notch (the remainder of the notch on that wall is a show and hotpress)

It's just regular blockwork.

My parents have an oil burner that is outside. I don't know if it is a regular boiler that is just contained inside a solid metal frame/case, or if it is a special exterior boiler. It just sits on the patio. That might be an option to look into in case you can just reuse yours.


----------



## Shane007 (20 Aug 2013)

To be outside it would have to be suitable for external use, i.e. particularly built for outside. Frost protection, etc. is also a consideration but most, not all, have permanent lives feeding the frost stat within the casing.


----------



## polarbear (22 Aug 2013)

Thanks Fraggle and Shane. I will bear your suggestions in mind when building the outhouse. My concern is the pipes. Some will be exposed and I'm not if one can insulate them adequately for freezing temperatures! Any suggestions?


----------



## Shane007 (23 Aug 2013)

External or underground pipe work should be something such as Armacell Duo Pipe which is ducted factory insulated twin pipes. It has a temperature loss of 1C over 50 meters.


----------



## polarbear (25 Aug 2013)

Thanks all for your contributions. 
I have scrapped the idea of gas; my house is somewhat removed from the road and it it will cost several thousand to bring the gas pipe to the house.  I've decided to stay with oil and upgrade the existing boiler since the cost of building an outhouse, moving the existing boiler, reconnecting it etc is adding up to the cost of a replacing it with a more efficient new boiler!  The question now is: which condensed oil burner/boiler to go for? Having lived with a noisy Riello boiler for over 15 years, I'm looking for something less noisy. Does anyone have a boiler that they would recommend?  GEM is an Irish brand and the price is competitive. Wondering if anyone has one and can tell me if its a good buy? Thanks for reading. I look forward to your replies.


----------



## fraggle (26 Aug 2013)

I was out at my parents at the weekend and they were for a Firebird. It is more compact than their previous (external) one, and they say it registered at 97% efficiency as opposed to about 70%.... and it is quieter too. Hope that helps.


----------



## Shane007 (26 Aug 2013)

How would it cost several thousands to bring in the gas. First 15m costs €249 & then it's €40 per meter thereafter. No disturbance to ground as they worm it in.

Re oil boiler, the most efficient oil boiler on the market is the Grant Vortex. It also has far less issues than the FB. GEM would be bottom end of the market, IMHO.


----------



## pudds (28 Aug 2013)

Shane007 said:


> How would it cost several thousands to bring in the gas. First 15m costs €249 & then it's €40 per meter thereafter. No disturbance to ground as they worm it in.



Has there been a change of policy on this by BG, as they appear to be only fitting the meter to just inside the boundary wall  in urban areas anyway and your on your own after that.


----------



## Shane007 (28 Aug 2013)

No this has been always the way & still is. I fit a lot of changeovers & it is upto the customer along with the RGI & BGN where the meter goes. The cost is €249 for upto 15m & €40 per meter thereafter. Even the type of box is customer's choice.


----------

